# Another room box from Mary



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My lovely wife has completed another dollhouse room-box project. A cozy woman's bedroom with attached bath:
Bedroom with Bath










More pics at the link.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

beautiful!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Your wife's work is amazing. I'd say those miniatures are museum quality. You really should put something in the photos to give a sense of scale -- like a coin or a finger -- so we know they're not full-size!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

They sure look full size,pure perfection.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like a photo from an architectural magazine. Bravo, Mary!


----------



## roadskarekustoms (Oct 4, 2017)

Amazing as always!!....Kudos to Mary.


----------

